# Plant ID



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi All,
I have yet another plant that i bought on a whim at an auction and have lost the name.

Not the best pic, but can someone please identify it? (I have a ton of it and am looking to sell some off if anyone is interested)


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Cryptocoryne pontederifolia is most likely. The puckered leaves and shape of the leaves is distinctive even with a "not the best pic" (pic is fine) . . It is also looks like Cryptocoryne griffithii....which I thought it was at first but the shape of the leaf at the petiole makes it more likely to be Cry. pontederifolia.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes, it looks like pontidifolia to me as well. How did you manage to get it to grow? I have had terrible luck trying to grow it. It starts out big but it just gets smaller and smaller over time till it dissappears.

Lee


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

I got mine as a very small trimming. My tank is a 90gal high light (quad T5HO) and pressurized CO2. The only ferts are substrate tabs.
There are not many things that dont grow in my tank (except moss, I can NEVER grow moss).
Mine didnt really do much for the first 3 months, then it started throwing runners off like crazy. Now I have 4-5 "mother" plants and 7-8 plantlets. 

If you are interested in grabbing a few more to try your hand at, let me know. Id rather sell/trade for next to nothing rather than compost them.

Also, thanks to both of you for identifying them for me!


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

It's probably the substrate tabs. I have tried to grow them on several occasions. 120g, low light, low tec. They slowly turn yellow and fade away. Maybe these crypts like more iron than the more common ones.

Lee


----------

